

Four Things to Get Right When Starting a Company - hellacious
http://blogs.hbr.org/cs/2012/05/four_things_to_get_right_when.html

======
dmbaggett
_Almost all successful start-ups have multiple founders, from the Central
Pacific's Big 4 to Google's Sergei and Brin._

One thing to get right in your blog post: your examples.

------
diminish
A better name would be "Four things that matter to a VC or investor",
namely...The founding team, The core values, Where the company is located, The
initial investors (and their terms). Plus find one mistake, hint: Google's
founders.

------
markyc
how about making sure you provide a solution to a real problem for which
people are willing and able to pay?

~~~
AznHisoka
Yep, article reeks of being written by a naive MBA with no real world
experience.

Just build something people love and would pay for, and you can mess up the
other stuff, and still succeed.

